# Death of the IKEA Jerker desk



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

went to IKEA the other day to buy 2 Jerker desks to replace the ones I lost in my house fire last year, only to find out that IKEA has discontinued the Jerker desk

I showed the IKEA employees the various Jerker fan sites and they were shocked
alas, their only reply was for me to write a letter to IKEA HQ
i bought some desks from Staples instead

single computer workstations, easy to put together
has keyboard shelf and monitor shelf
mounting brackets for monitor shelf double as CD/DVD storage

$90 each, i bought 3

can't seem to find them online or I would have posted a link


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

It's still on the IKEA Canada website but perhaps it'll disappear soon. Too bad, it's the perfect computer desk IMHO. Love mine. Maybe I should buy the add-on top shelf right away, assuming that Jerker accessories haven't already been pulled.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

yes, it's on the website but not stock at any of the GTA stores


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I bought a bunch of the silver coloured Billy bookcases, only to have the shelves discontinued practically as I was seting them up.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ikea has only one outlet in all of Edmonton. It was once located in West Edmonton Mall and I visited it often. Then they closed the WEM location and moved it to the Calgary Trail and Whitemud Drive. While not nearly as convenient, it jumped from a 13 km drive to a 20 km drive so the visits decreased. 

Still not satisfied, that store too was closed and moved to South Edmonton Common, a nightmare of a mall to reach and now 30 km from here. I don't visit at all anymore. I guess if I ever go to Leduc again I could stop by as it is next door now.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

South Edmonton Commons has got to stand as a textbook example of how not to design a commercial area. It's accessible exclusively by driving, it's utterly impassible to pedestrians, and the traffic flow appears to be designed by some evil genius who owns a chain of automotive body shops.

When I lived in Edmonton, I refused to go there on principle, and I'm often pleasantly surprised when I encounter people all over the world who've been there and hated it for the same reasons.

Cheers


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

There are a ton of them on Craigslist selling for $50-$100.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

We have two Jerker setups in our house: the original one in the family room that some of you have seen supporting my 24" iMac, and a newer version in my son's room. I didn't like the newer one as much as the old, but it was still a lot better than no Jerker at all. 

This news makes me sad.:-(


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

> We have two Jerker setups in our house: the original one in the family room that some of you have seen supporting my 24" iMac, and a newer version in my son's room. I didn't like the newer one as much as the old, but it was still a lot better than no Jerker at all.
> 
> This news makes me sad.


Hmmm, a bunch of guys grieving the loss of their "Jerker" computer desks.  

Where does IKEA get these names anyway? Don't they have any English speakers on the staff that comes up with the names?

One of my faves was the "Sextol" lamp. A friend kept the box and shows it around when he has a party.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Where does IKEA get these names anyway?


De har en speciell maskin för så pass - och de njuta av tillverkningen Norr Amerikanerna känna stygg när de försök till uttala IKEA produkt namnen.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Ikea's new bed shares name with German obscenity 

Ikea has apologised after accidentally naming a child's bunk bed after an obscene German expression.

The Swedish firm didn't realise the problem until after the £110 bed went on sale across Europe.

The wooden bed is called the "Gutvik" which means "Good f***" in German.

But the Swedish firm's adverts for the bed were hastily withdrawn from windows and papers after it was pointed out to bosses what the words meant in German.

IKEA spokesman Sabine Nold, 40, said: "Yes, we do have a bed of this name that is on offer in our stores at the moment.

"It is the name of a tiny Swedish town. We did not realise that it could also be taken as something obscene."

She says the 10,000 articles in the IKEA catalogue have the same names the world over and occasionally a word might have a different meaning in a different language.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

The Doug said:


> De har en speciell maskin för så pass - och de njuta av tillverkningen Norr Amerikanerna känna stygg när de försök till uttala IKEA produkt namnen.


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Ottawaman said:


> The wooden bed is called the "Gutvik" which means "Good f***" in German.
> 
> ....
> 
> "It is the name of a tiny Swedish town. We did not realise that it could also be taken as something obscene."


I guess there could be a lot of German tourists booking flights to Gutvik, Sweden.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh come on the city and province goes through all that trouble to build the Anthony Henday Drive which'll give you easy access to the South Common and people don't want to drive it? Good grief.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I guess there could be a lot of German tourists booking flights to Gutvik, Sweden.


I thought they all went to Cuba for that.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Good riddance.

I had a Jerker desk.
I hated my Jerker desk.
I sold my Jerker desk.

My current set up is my couch and my lap, but failing that, I pull an office chair up to my kitchen table.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

That's almost a haiku, Sonal. Just a couple of modifications, and you get this:

had a Jerker desk
I hated my Jerker desk
sold my Jerker desk

Now that's poetry.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Haiku? Nah, this thing's got a Dr. Seuss vibe.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I believe some of these "Legacy Desks" have been sold in the ehMac Classifieds.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I believe some of these "Legacy Desks" have been sold in the ehMac Classifieds.


LOL @ the "Legacy Desks"
:clap:


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I do not like the Jerker desk
I do not like it. It's grotesque.

I do not like it in my room.
I do not like it on the moon.
I do not like it for my Mac
I do not like it in my shack.

I do not like it, beech or birch
I do not like it, peach or perch.

I do not like it, thank you ma'am
I do not like it, Sam I am!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal: I'm with you. Like 98% of the stuff produced by IKEA, this product looks hideous.


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

bryanc said:


> South Edmonton Commons has got to stand as a textbook example of how not to design a commercial area. It's accessible exclusively by driving, it's utterly impassible to pedestrians, and the traffic flow appears to be designed by some evil genius who owns a chain of automotive body shops.
> 
> When I lived in Edmonton, I refused to go there on principle, and I'm often pleasantly surprised when I encounter people all over the world who've been there and hated it for the same reasons.
> 
> Cheers


I go to Ikea there once or twice a year. 

but thank you, I refuse to shop there when its avoidable.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Nicely done, Sonal.:clap:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Sonal said:


> I do not like the Jerker desk
> I do not like it. It's grotesque.
> 
> I do not like it in my room.
> ...


You are not of the body, blasphemer !


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

You will be absorbed.

(Though, personally, I'm all for a little blasphemous poetry now and then.)


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

IKEA furniture looks great in their showroom, but after a few years, you see them gracing the side of garbage bins.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

spicyapple said:


> IKEA furniture looks great in their showroom, but after a few years, _you see them gracing the side of garbage bins._


But do they still look stylish there?


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

spicyapple said:


> IKEA furniture looks great in their showroom, but after a few years, you see them gracing the side of garbage bins.


Except the Jerker!
The Jerker has to be (had to be) the only solid thing in the entire catalogue.

I love my jerker desk!


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I can't beleive the blasphemy I'm hearing here. The Jerker is and always will be the cats pyjamas. WIth that said, I was at Ikea recently and did notice the absence of the Jerker, but there was a new product which I can't find on their website. It seemed pretty similar. The only thing I noticed that was really different was the posts didn't feature the holes all the way up, so I don't know it it was as configurable as the Jerker.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

All of my employees use them in our office for their workstations. Unfortunate that as we expand I will have to use new types of desks.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

spicyapple said:


> IKEA furniture looks great in their showroom, but after a few years, you see them gracing the side of garbage bins.


My Billy bookcases are 15 years old and going strong. I also have a 5 year old portable kitchen island that is holding up solidly.

But my 3-year old Pax wardrobe is likely going to go curbside soon, mostly because I just don't like it.

Some Ikea stuff is very poorly made, but others are pretty strong. You have to choose carefully. But more than that, people frequently buy Ikea to cheaply fulfill an urgent furniture need, and then replace it with something else a few years later.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

martman said:


> Except the Jerker!
> The Jerker has to be (had to be) the only solid thing in the entire catalogue.
> 
> I love my jerker desk!


absolutely, the jerker is made to the standard of their office level equipment. Which means the good edging on the table tops (solid, doesnt chip, takes a beating). the rest was made of metal, very durable. I had a jerker for years and it was a fantastic desk for my needs. It was a command center, very configurable. But now i havemy office in my living room and it just doesnt work with our decor. We have it stored at a friends place in case we need it back. 

Loved that desk!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

In stock here on ehMac, coincidentally:

http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=12434


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ah, the classic version.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It must have sold quickly...



HowEver said:


> In stock here on ehMac, coincidentally:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=12434


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

For what it's worth, my Jerker is now officially up for sale, complete with the upper shelf and three swing shelves. If anyone is interested, PM me for details. I will be placing it in the classifieds shortly.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

bryanc said:


> South Edmonton Commons has got to stand as a textbook example of how not to design a commercial area. It's accessible exclusively by driving, it's utterly impassible to pedestrians, and the traffic flow appears to be designed by some evil genius who owns a chain of automotive body shops.
> 
> When I lived in Edmonton, I refused to go there on principle, and I'm often pleasantly surprised when I encounter people all over the world who've been there and hated it for the same reasons.
> 
> Cheers


Just like every other big box mall in Canada.

Anyway. A few months ago I was @ ikea and they had all the Display Jerkers in the As-Is section and I was going to post a warning to ehmaccers to buy up add on shelves now before they dissapear, but I was in exams and didnt have time.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I just picked up a jerker here at the Ikea in Calgary. The had atleast 30 on the shelf. Although the sales guy said they were not going to get anymore in...ever.


----------



## gpot (May 12, 2008)

I have one for sale! We recently sprung for a new home office set up (large L shaped desk, wall mounted cabinets and armoire) that make more effective use of the space. It is in excellent conditon, black-brown finish & comes with additional upper shelf, cpu holder and several wire basket holders. In Calgary area...


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

I'm looking for a new computer desk. What do you guys think of the Ikea Fredrik?

IKEA | Computer workstations | Desktop solutions | FREDRIK | Work station

Is it comparable to the Jerker?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

jonmon said:


> Is it comparable to the Jerker?


IMHO no, it isn't. Not by a longshot. But go take a look for yourself if you can.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Seemed small to me when I saw one 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Smaller is better in my case. 

I guess I will make the trip and check one out. I was just checking if the quality was there to warrant a trip. At least I'll get a couple of hot dogs and frozen yogurt


----------

